# Looking for a distortion/overdive pedal



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have about 100 bucks to spend on a distortion/overdrive pedal. Looking for it to have sounds like AC/DC, Pantera and Sabbath. 

I have found this Boss OD-20 Drive Zone Twin Pedal on Musician's friends that would bassicly fit everyone of my need but its outta my range at the momment: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Boss-OD20-Drive-Zone-Twin-Pedal-wCOSM?sku=151427

And also this Electro Harminix Metal Muff which would cover my Pantera and Sabbath needs. Dont know about AC/DC though: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/ElectroHarmonix-Metal-Muff-with-Top-Boost?sku=153339

If you could suggest someone that is new or old. Pedal or Pre amp that would fit my distortion/overdrive need that would be awesome!.

Thanks
Daniel
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

For cheaper stuff, I've always been a fan of the Rat. The Metal Muff is alright...kinda fake tones I thought. I'd say try out some boutique stuff if you can, but they generally run in the $150-200 range.

In the $100 range I'd check out:
- ProCo Rat
- EHX Metal Muff
- Marshall Guv'nor

Best bet it to try them out yourself, I just recently purchased a high gain distortion (settled on a Subdecay Blackstar) after asking for recommendations, and all I can say it that there was a lot of varied answers and opinions.

I haven't tried that Boss OD-20, but it looks like a good and versatile distortion/od pedal. On Ebay there's a couple for less than $100 starting bids, but I'm pretty sure I've seen them go for a bit less.

I have a Nady TD-1 Tube Distortion pedal for sale in a thread if you're interested!

:rockon2:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

MXR Distortion+ or MXR Wylde Overdrive.

Both sound really good with quality tube amps. Wylde Overdrive is like a SD-1 on steroids... tons of gain.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I would recommend Russell Goudie's TS808 clone. A great pedal from a Canadian builder. Quality is second to none and the reviews speak for themselves: 

http://goudiefx.com/808p.php

I know it's more than your budget but you won't be sorry and its so well built it will last you for an eternity.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If you want a flexible distortion pedal you can try out a Tone Classic Distortion. They can be picked up on Ebay for under $150. Very versatile.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> If you want a flexible distortion pedal you can try out a Tone Classic Distortion. They can be picked up on Ebay for under $150. Very versatile.



...do you mean a radial tonebone classic?

http://www.tonebone.com/tb-classic.htm

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=1008

-dh


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

One pedal cannot give you AC/DC, Black Sabbath, and Pantera: those are all very different tones.

What kind of amp are you using? What guitar? This information will help us recommend pedals to you.

TG


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The only single pedal I have tried that might come close to giving you all the tones you desire would be the Boss OD-20 Drive Zone, assuming you can get some additional gain/distortion from your amp and/or another distortion pedal. 

You might look for a second hand Boss OS-2 Overdrive/Distortion or Boss MT-2 Metal Zone pedal to at least get you started

For what it's worth.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Just noticed the Pantera bit... in that case, MXR Dime Distortion! It can pull off his early tones pretty well (think of CFH), comes with a little paper with the settings to use. 

To get AC/DC tones from that pedal, make sure the mid scoop switch isn't in, up the mids, drop the gain, roll back the volume pot on your guitar to make it sound "cleaner". 

Sabbath, use the "rock distortion" settings it gives in the book, except drop the mids a little bit. 

It won't perfect the tones, but no pedal will (as traynor_garnet said!)... but yeah, go give the pedal a try. I don't use mine anymore... prefer the natural high gain overdrive I get from a nice tube amp.

Or go get a solid state Randall!


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> One pedal cannot give you AC/DC, Black Sabbath, and Pantera: those are all very different tones.
> 
> What kind of amp are you using? What guitar? This information will help us recommend pedals to you.
> 
> TG



Right now I have a Crate gt15 lil pratice amp which is bassicly worthless but in 2 week I'm going to pick up my new Crate VTX 212B and my main guitar for now is a Epiphone SG 1965 Reissue and also when I pickup my Crate I'am getting a Dean ML Phantom.


Been curious to know. I have been looking at some like rack gear (Processors, Modeling ect ect) and I found a Roland GP 8 and GP 100. It get great reviews on Harmony Central and I have found a GP 8 in the Toronto area for around 100 bucks.

Read up that this rack processor is prgramed with 8 of Boss's distortion/od pedals and ect ect. Havnt really read or got any straight awnser from reading the reviews, but is this Roland GP 8 just like a preamp/pedal where you just need to hook up the send and return to the effects loops in the amp?

Thanks for all your help
Daniel
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Mmkay, let's review here. 

You're buying this and then buying a pedal to get the tones you want? 

Why not buy this for $50 more than the Crate (says $599, it's actually $629)? All tube and high gain tones without any pedals... since it's a tube amp it will take pedals very well. Also, 50 watts all tube is very, very loud so wattage isn't an issue.

All up to you of course, but upgrading from a solid state Crate to a louder solid state Crate and buying a pedal for the tones you want seems a bit... well, insane to me. 

I vote you atleast give it a try! Or search YouTube for some videos of the Randall so you can atleast get an idea of the amps tone.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VQ0IhD55NBc

Yummy or what?


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well first off the reson why I bought that Crate is beacause I got it for a good deal at only 349 canadian. 230 less then retail.

Then I bought a Dean ML with money left over and I still have 100 bucks to spend on a pedal. Crate will give me some of the tone I want. It doesnt say "Randall" or "Marshall" on the front of the amp does it? so I want to buy a pedal so I can acheave those sounds?

Is there anything crazy about that? I mean people but a Fender Twin for nice clean tubey Fender sounds. But then they may want a more marshally or voxy overdrive? dont see anything insane about that.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> Well first off the reson why I bought that Crate is beacause I got it for a good deal at only 349 canadian. 230 less then retail.
> 
> Then I bought a Dean ML with money left over and I still have 100 bucks to spend on a pedal. Crate will give me some of the tone I want. It doesnt say "Randall" or "Marshall" on the front of the amp does it? so I want to buy a pedal so I can acheave those sounds?
> 
> Is there anything crazy about that? I mean people but a Fender Twin for nice clean tubey Fender sounds. But then they may want a more marshally or voxy overdrive? dont see anything insane about that.


$349 eh? Can get a used Peavey Classic 30 for $400, :tongue: 

Pedal through a cheap solid state Crate isn't going to get close to a Marshall, Randall or Fender, lol. Comparing pedals going through a tube amp and pedals going through a solid state amp is like comparing apples and oranges, lol they work a lot better with tube amps.

Overdrive pedals are designed to push the tubes harder to get the crunchy tone you want without having to crank the amp... what do you push on a solid state amp? Nothing, it piles on to what's already there and you'll usually get some sort of hum or feedback. Unless you use a distortion pedal which completely alters the tone of the amp... but they get old fast IMO... that's why mine is sitting in the corner getting dusty.

I'd rather have 1 good amp then 1 decent guitar and 1 decent amp. Meh, go with the Crate if you want the Crate... just like to make people aware of other options is all. 

PS: I still think it's insane, :tongue:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Guys, if playing high gain, solid state is fine. Look at Dimebag Darrel for years in Pantera with his solid state Randalls! I have a marshall valvestate which still, puts out great heavy crunch if i want old metallica etc.. I do agree that tubes are better tone and i own two tube amps, but let's not $hit on solid state if the player is happy. The Classic 50's are good amps but you have to mod/tweak the circuit a tad to get a more marshally tone out of it.But a Classic 50 + a MI audio crunchbox woulda been cool.That's a great pedal on a clean tube amp.

ps- i run my tubes full out with attenuation and then a hint of grit on the OD for lead.. forget playing tube amps at low volumes!


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

violation said:


> $349 eh? Can get a used Peavey Classic 30 for $400, :tongue:
> 
> Pedal through a cheap solid state Crate isn't going to get close to a Marshall, Randall or Fender, lol. Comparing pedals going through a tube amp and pedals going through a solid state amp is like comparing apples and oranges, lol they work a lot better with tube amps.
> 
> ...


Cheap Crate solid state eh? How do you consider an almost 600 dollar canadian Crate solid state amp cheap? doesnt even make sence.

Bah, I dont wanna bicker anymore aboot solid states, tubes and crates and gaaa geee!.

Though, I will take your one suggestion and check out that MXR Dime pedal for kicks.

anyways
I'm outties!
Daniel
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> Cheap Crate solid state eh? How do you consider an almost 600 dollar canadian Crate solid state amp cheap? doesnt even make sence.
> 
> Bah, I dont wanna bicker anymore aboot solid states, tubes and crates and gaaa geee!.
> 
> ...


How does that not make sense?

Almost $600... 120 watts... 2x12 = cheap. I don't care what brand or whether it's tube or solid state, lol. Find a quality all tube 2x12 and see how much that baby costs... wait, I'll do it... Peavey JSX, 120 watts, 2x12 = $1650 + taxes, lol.

I was just saying they don't take overdrive / distortion pedals as well as a tube amp does. If anything I'm shitting on Crate, haha there's just better options out there.

I'm not shitting on solid state because of the tone... I use a Randall RG75 as a practice amp and it's got a ton of gain... the tone is good for what it is, not something I'd personally gig with unless my tube head died though. I also have a Marshall AVT50HX head which I'm selling and it sounds decent.


----------

